# a link to a great Euro site of pictures



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

From a link at Gscale mad by otter 1 

I am amazed at how much to my untrained eye these pictures at the link .......look like the LGB models .

There are several photos that could just as well be a great outdoor layout with LGB trains . 

http://drehscheibe-online.ist-im-web.de/forum/read.php?17,3799673

I enjoyed this link .


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice photos Dennis. Thanks for the link. These photos should really inspire the European modeler. 

Terl


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Love that bridge! 

Thanks 
Harvey C.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 09/25/2008 9:31 AM
From a link at Gscale mad by otter 1 

I am amazed at how much to my untrained eye these pictures at the link .......look like the LGB models .

There are several photos that could just as well be a great outdoor layout with LGB trains . 

http://drehscheibe-online.ist-im-web.de/forum/read.php?17,3799673

I enjoyed this link .




They look like them as they are them, much of LGB's stuff is of Austrian prototype. Good post and good eye. Like the "primer" version of U1 myself, and yup, LGB made a modell of it too!


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, done that, got the tee shirt! 

Dennis, those are really great photos! Thanks for the link. Does anyone have information on that "Y" class? Looks like a "U" class, but with a two axle rear bogie? 

Jack


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 09/25/2008 4:20 PM
Been there, done that, got the tee shirt! 

Dennis, those are really great photos! Thanks for the link. Does anyone have information on that "Y" class? Looks like a "U" class, but with a two axle rear bogie? 

Jack




Spot on Jack. They were a later development of the U lok. 

The class is actually Yv, making them compound. There were three built, all by Krauss Linz, in 1896. They were expensive and the original rear bogie design was problematic, especially in backing moves, so they were rebuilt to this current form. The three were the only ones built due to the expense and problems compared to the "Reihe U".

I suggest this book if you are interested:

http://www.amazon.de/Reihe-transpress-Fahrzeugportrait-Roland-Beier/dp/3613711524


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Garrett! On one of my dead computers I had a photo of a small Stainz type locomotive that was compound. I tend to forget about the application of compounding on smaller loks.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since we are on the subject of the U..... 

The next (natural) step after the U and Yh was the compound Uv: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%96LB_Uv 

And then the ultimate U, the Uh: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96BB_498 

Superheated compound, and the early ones had the Caprotti (driveshaft to poppet) valve system! 

I have the Bachmann model of the Uh in H0e, (occupation era DRG markings) but all Bachmann did was do a new shell for a U chassis....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....oops, forgot the other Uh, a superheated version of the U....between the Uh and Uv above in construction. It was re-classed the Bh at the time of the Uh/498. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%96LB_Uh


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, an example of a related class to U is here in the US, operating at the Omaha zoo....rebuilt by the UP of all people! 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DEfocBqhdg0 

http://www.schmalspur-europa.at/schmalsp_37.htm 

I think this is enough U-Lok Asperger's for one day......


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great site. Thanks Dennis


----------

